# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  LC Meter

## Thanos10

Ενα οργανο που μετρα πυκνωτες και πηνια με μεγαλη ακριβεια και με αλλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως.
Δυνατοτητα αποθηκευσης των μετρησεων.
Δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης της αντιθεσης της οθονης.
Δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης του φωτισμου.
Δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης του ηχου κατα την διαρκεια των μετρησεων.
Ενδειξη καταστασης της μπαταριας(αν ειναι φορητο)
Ενδειξη της συχνοτητας του ταλαντωτη.
Ολες η ενδειξεις ειναι με γραφικες απεικονισεις σε μια οθονη απο νοκια 3310.
Το κυκλωμα βασιζται στον PIC18F2520 εναν ισχυρο μικρο/στη χρονισμενο στους 20ΜΗΖ και δεν θελει καμια ρυθμιση 
καλιμπραρεται μονο του.
Η μοναδικη ρυθμιση που δεν αφορα τις μετρησεις ειναι αυτη του τριμμερ 5Κ που μαζι με την αντισταση 1,5Κ (εγω εβαλα μια 1,8Κ αντι για τριμμερ και ειναι το ιδιο)
δημιουργει εναν διερετη, και μια ταση αναφορας για την μπαταρια,θα πρεπει να ρυθμισετε τριμμερ ωστε η ταση
στο ποδαρακι 22 του pic18F2520 να ειναι 5ν.
Η οθονη δουλευει με ταση μεχρι 3,6ν γιαυτο τον λογο εβαλα το LD1117 3,3ν που στην εισοδο περνει την ταση 5ν 
και στην εξοδο 3,3ν.
Σας ανεβαζω ολα οσα αρχεια πρεπει για να γινει η κατασκευη.
Το κυκλωμα βρεθηκε εδω http://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=15087&st=0
και ενα βιντεο απο την λειτουργια του οργανου http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e338R...layer_embedded

----------

Hary Dee (19-11-12)

----------


## gkaltsid

το PCB? οχι σε smd

----------


## navar

θάνο για μία ακόμα φορά υπέροχος !!!!!!
όλα μαζεμένα και σωστά !
αν μου πείς έναν έυκολο τρόπο να προγραμματίσω τον PIC (μιας και δεν έχω programmer )
παραγγέλνω και αυτό http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LCD-DISPLAY-...item43988cb65c
ξεκινάω ακόμα και αύριο την κατασκευή !!!!!

----------


## Thanos10

> το PCB? οχι σε smd



Ναι θα το ανεβασω υπαρχει.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωνσταντινε πρεπει να εχεις προγραμματιστη και μαλιστα να υποστηριζει τους 18F δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο.

----------


## navar

> Κωνσταντινε πρεπει να εχεις προγραμματιστη και μαλιστα να υποστηριζει τους 18F δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο.



 εμένα με βολεύει το smd μιας και πρόσφατα πείρα ένα κιτ αντιστάσεων με 170 τιμές απο 30 κομμάτια έκαστο !!
όταν λες δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο , μπορώ να φτιάξω κάποιον απλό programmer για PIC ?

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι μπορεις να φιαξεις θα σου πω.
Ανεβαζω και τα PCB συμβατικα υλικα.

----------


## navar

αναμένω σαν κάρβουνο αναμμένο !!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Με αυτον το προγραμματισα http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html σου ανεβαζω και τα σχετικα, το προγραμμα που υποστηριζει τον προγραμματιστη ειναι το Winpic800.

----------


## Thanos10

Στο λινκ που ανεβασα υπαρχουν αρκετα τυπωμενα που εγιναν απο καποιους χρηστες εγω το τυπωμενο το εχω φιαξει και σε smd και με συμβατικα υλικα μπορω να ανεβασω τα αρχεια απο το EAGLE για να κανεται τυχον αλλαγες αναλογα με τα υλικα που εχεται.
Προσοχη στο ΗΕΧ το σωστο ειναι αυτο που ανεβασα μεσα στο zip.

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο για μια ακομα φορα φιλε Θανο αψογος οπως παντα.
Βλεπω οτι εχει και αρκετα μεγαλο ευρος μετρησεων και στα πηνια και στους πυκνωτες.Η ακριβεια στις μετρησεις ειναι με ενα μικρο περιθωρο σφαλματος σε ολο το ευρος των μετρησεων ? η στις μεγαλυτερες τιμες χανει λιγο παραπανω απο οτι στις μικροτερες η το αντιθετο ?
Τα τυπωμενα απο οτι ειδα,σαν να εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν ειναι σωστα σχεδιασμενα,τους εκανα μια σμικρινση στο κανονικο μεγεθος,αλλα βλεπω οτι  μερικες γραμμες ενωνουν μεταξυ τους,δεν ξερω μπας και ειμαι εγω λαθος και του παραεκανα σμικρυνση ?

----------


## navar

ναι έχει δίκιο απόλυτο ο Δημήτρης ! 
στο 100% ενώνονται μπόλικες γραμμές !!!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη και τα αλλα τα παιδια,το τυπωμενο ειναι οκ, ειδες τα jumper θα το ανεβασω σε EAGLE να δεις.

----------


## nikknikk4

Μπραβο και απο 'μενα

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν ενονωνται οι γραμμες δες το PDF που ειναι μονο του το τυπωμενο χωρις το τοπογραφικο τοποθετησεις των υλικων.

----------


## gkaltsid

Tο LD1117 και το PIC18F2520 που τα βρισκουμε? στο www.futerlec.com που αγοραζω δεν τα εχει

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορεις απο εδω http://www.darlas.gr/comersus/store/...searchItem.asp και απο εδω http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...questid=148691

----------


## navar

ναι ναι πού τα βρίσκουμε μιας και ούτε futerlec.... ούτε στο ebay τα πέτυχα !!! λέτε για mouser ?

----------


## tasosmos

To regulator υπαρχει στην futurlec, ψαξε για LM1117T-3. 
Αλλα πρεπει να εχουν και σε μαγαζια απ'οτι θυμαμαι...

----------


## navar

εντάξει το lm νομίζω βρίσκεται ποιό εύκολα !
με τον μΕ τί κάνουμε ?

----------


## Thanos10

> ναι ναι πού τα βρίσκουμε μιας και ούτε futerlec.... ούτε στο ebay τα πέτυχα !!! λέτε για mouser ?



Κωνσταντινε εδωσα τα λινκ.

----------


## Thanos10

Θελει λιγο προσοχη το LM1117 πρεπει να ειναι για 3ν γιατι υπαρχουν και για αλλες τασεις.

----------


## nikknikk4

pic18f2520
http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/mic...p/6230667.aspx
http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/mic...o/6230639.aspx

λογικά τα εχει και ο φανος
210-3828748
.

----------


## aris285

Μπραβο Θανο εισαι αρχηγος.

τωρα βεβαια με μπριζωσες γιατι εχω μια lcd απο ΝΟΚΙΑ 3310 και την προωρηζα για το θερμομετρο.
Με βαζεις σε σκεψεις τωρα... :Blink:

----------


## Thanos10

Εναι πολυ καλο το οργανο με πολυ καλη ακριβεια,οθονη καποια θα βρεις παλι.

----------


## georg85

Πολυ καλη κατασκευή! Μπράβο!
Μία ερώτηση:
πως προγραμματιζουμε τον pic εαν ειναι smd με τον programmer αυτον
http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html ?

----------


## Thanos10

Με αυτον τον προγραμματιστη δεν μπορεις να προγραμματισεις smd,αλλα εχω ανεβασει τυπωμενο για dip28.

----------


## gkaltsid

μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε αλλη οθονη οπως πχ αυτη?
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/12864_12...559976994/item
αν ναι η συνδεσμολογια?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι τετοια οθονη μονο απο Νοκια 3310,5110,3330,3210, καποια αλλη ισως που δεν θυμαμε, δεν εχουμε τον κωδικα για να κανει καποιος αλλαγες μονο το ΗΕΧ.
Σε αυτες τις οθονες παιζει ρολο ο ελεγκτης.

----------


## navar

άσχετο αλλα μία οθόνη απο νοκια 7250 μπορώ να την κάνω τίποτα ?
έγχρωμη παλαιολιθική πρέπει να είναι !

----------


## Thanos10

> άσχετο αλλα μία οθόνη απο νοκια 7250 μπορώ να την κάνω τίποτα ?
> έγχρωμη παλαιολιθική πρέπει να είναι !



Oχι Κωνσταντινε δεν εχουν τον ιδιο ελεγκτη με τις αλλες που ειπα.

----------


## navar

δεν συζητάμε για το ίδιο project !!!
απλά αν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε τίποτα άλλο !!!
αν έχετε τίποτα υπόψιν ?

----------


## Thanos10

> δεν συζητάμε για το ίδιο project !!!
> απλά αν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε τίποτα άλλο !!!
> αν έχετε τίποτα υπόψιν ?



Εννοεις LC meter αλλα με αλλο τυπο οθονης?

----------


## navar

οποιαδήποτε κατασκευούλα .... ! ετσι να μην την έχω να κάθεται !

----------


## Thanos10

Δηλαδη τι ακριβως θελεις.

----------


## navar

να την αξιοποιήσω !!!!!
αλλα δεν καίγομαι και ας μην χαλάω το ωραίο θέμα που είμαστε !!!
και δεν καίγομαι μιας και έχω πράγματα να κάνω, απο μεθαύριο ξεκινάω !! (προγραμματηστήρι και LC meter)
σήμερα με μεγάλη μου χαρά ολοκληρώθηκε η υλοποίηση του USBasp και δουλεύει ! δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο αλλά για μένα είναι μεγάλο βήμα !!!

----------


## aris285

Εχω και εγω πολες οθωνες απο κινητα και οι πιο πολες ενχρωμες αλλα δεν βρησκω στοιχεια για αυτες πουθενα.

----------


## Thanos10

> Εχω και εγω πολες οθωνες απο κινητα και οι πιο πολες ενχρωμες αλλα δεν βρησκω στοιχεια για αυτες πουθενα.



Αρη πες μας τι εχεις.

----------


## navar

παρήγγειλα μόλις zif socket για το προγραμματιστή !
τα υπόλοιπα είναι συμβατικά υλικά και υπάρχουν , αύριο που είναι Σάββατο  και είμαι free μετά το μεσημέρι θα ξεκινήσω το τυπωμένο ! σκέφτομαι αυτήν την φορά να δοκιμάσω press an peel !
Θάνο αν κάποια στιγμή ευκαιρήσεις ανέβασε και το σχηματικό σε μορφή eagle (οχι το board) να το πειράξω λίγο μιας και θα βάλω DIP28 μΕ αλλα πολλά απο τα υπόλοιπα υλικά θα τα βάλω smd (έχω αποθεματικό) και να κάνω ένα δικό μου ωραίο μπασταρδεμένο τυπωμένο !!!

ευχαριστώ για όλα !

----------


## kostas30

Αυτος εδω τι λεει? http://www.ebw.gr/el-gr/Product/5439...BC%CE%AD%CE%BD

----------


## gkaltsid

μου ηρθε σημερα το PIC18F2520 αλλα οταν το προγραματιζω βγαζει error.
μηπως πρεπει να ρυθμισω τα FUSES? και αν ναι πια?

----------


## Thanos10

Τα FUSES μπενουν μονα τους με ποιο προγραμματιστη το προγραμματιζεις? FUSES ειναι αυτα που ανεβασα στην φωτο.
Το εχω ανεβασει ειναι μεσα στο ζιπ.

----------


## gkaltsid

εχω δυο 
αυτον http://www.quasarelectronics.com/314...ocket-icsp.htm
και αυτον http://www.pic16.com/en/wzcapi/g540.htm
και οι δυο μου βγαζουν error  στο τελος

----------


## Thanos10

Μια φωτο με την κατασκευη σε κουτι.

----------


## navar

πολύ όμορφο Θάνο ! αν και μια λεπτομέρεια που θα κάνει την διαφορά θα είναι να μπεί φωτισμός στην οθόνη !

----------


## SV1EDG

Απλό και πρακτικό.Ωραίο.

----------


## Thanos10

> πολύ όμορφο Θάνο ! αν και μια λεπτομέρεια που θα κάνει την διαφορά θα είναι να μπεί φωτισμός στην οθόνη !



Περιμενω μια αλλη οθονη και να φιαξω ενα νεο τυπωμενο με smd led μια και το οργανο εχει δυνατοτητα ελεγχου φωτισμου της οθονης.

----------


## sv7lww

Θάνο για σου και σε ολη την παρεα, το ονομα μου ειναι Βασιλης, η κατασκευη σου ειναι υπεροχη (Αριστη μπραβο). οι γνωσεις μου σε pic και προγραμματισμο ειναι (0) καμια. Μηπος θα μπορουσες να μου φτιαξεις και εμενα ενα με το αναλογο κοστος βεβαια χωρις το κουτι. Καλα τα pic μπορεις να κανεις πολλα αλλα χωρις της απαρετητες γνωσεις τιποτα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Για οσους θελουν να το παρουν ετοιμο παραπλησιο κυκλωμα δες τε εδω
http://cgi.ebay.com/LC100-A-High-pre...item1c15e5cd8c

----------


## Thanos10

Καμια σχεση με την κατασκευη σαν και αυτην που λες  υπαρχουν πολλες.

----------


## navar

είμαι σκασμένος απο δουλειά !!! και πολύ σκασμένος !!! όλη μέρα με ενα πιτσί !
παρόλα αυτά τέλειωσα τον JDM (ακόμα δεν τον δοκίμασα !) και σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω και το LC meter θα αρχίζω απο απόψε να ψάχνω υλικά !
Θάνο θα σου ήταν ευκολο να ανεβάσεις το σχηματικό σε μορφή Eagle ? 
έχω πολύ υλικό σε SMD αλλα τον μΕ θα βάλω τον κανονικό για να μπορώ να τον γράψω ! επίσης σκέφτομαι να κάνω και ένα τυπωμένο που να υποστηρίζει και φωτισμό στην οθόνη !, οπότε θέλω να προσθέσω και να κοψωράψω ! και να κάνω ενα δικό μου τυπωμένο !!! 
ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά ! 

υγ: θάνο σε χάσαμε ! καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε  :Smile:

----------


## navar

Θάνο για αυτό τι λές μου κάνει ?
είναι πολύ καλή η τιμή !
http://cgi.ebay.com/4x-Microchip-PIC...item335fa2bb23
 και με λογικά μεταφορικά !
επίσης Θάνο αν μπορέσεις και το αρχείο απο το Eagle ! αν δεν γίνεται δεν πειράζει ! απλά πες να ξέρω  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Κωνσταντινε θα το ανεβασω το πρωι γιατι το εχω στο pc στο εργαστηριο.

----------


## navar

> Κωνσταντινε θα το ανεβασω το πρωι γιατι το εχω στο pc στο εργαστηριο.



 σε ευχαριστώ τα μέγιστα  :Smile:  δεν το καίγομαι , απλά να ξέρω ήθελα  :Smile:  
πάντως για να μην είπες τίποτα για το λινκ με τους pic πρέπει να μου κάνουν !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

για δες τε μηπως σας βοηθαει το παρακατω
http://projectproto.blogspot.com/200...-n3310lcd.html

----------


## Thanos10

Κωνσταντινε σου ανεβαζω το αρχειο κοιτα αν σου κανει ειναι σε EAGLE.

----------


## navar

σε ευχαριστώ θάνο !!!!
θα το κοιτάξω μόλις γυρίσω γραφείο ! και σου παντάω!!!

----------


## navar

Θάνοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο συγνώμη ! μάλλον εγώ κάτι δεν εξήγησα καλά !
θέλω το αρχείο .sch !!!
στο .brd δέν μπορώ να κάνω αλλαγές  :frown:

----------


## kx5

Μια ερώτηση. Το L2 (τροφοδοτεί τον pic) που υπάρχει στο PCB και όχι στο σχέδιο, τι τιμή έχει?
Επίσης ο C9 (C10 στο pcb) μήπως είναι 47μF και όχι 470nF?

----------


## Thanos10

To L2 ειναι 22μΗ και ο πυκνωτης 470nF.

----------


## kx5

οκ ευχαριστώ Θάνο. Αν και στην άλλη σου κατασκευή με την οθόνη από 3310 χρησιμοποιείς 47μF.

Το pcb για συμβατικά έχει αρκετά λάθη - ονομασίες, λείπουν και εξαρτήματα - οπότε όσοι το κατασκευάσετε προσοχή.

----------


## navar

Θάνοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο 
σε χάσαμε !!!
έχω μαζέψει όλα τα υλικά , αλλα θέλω να κάνω μετατροπούλες και δεν έχω το sch !!!
αν μπορέσεις ανέβασε το μία , αλλιώς θα το κάνω απο την αρχή στο Eagle !

----------


## kx5

Δες και το δικό μου αν σου κάνει. Έχει συμβατικά και smd για μικρό μέγεθος.

----------


## navar

> Δες και το δικό μου αν σου κάνει. Έχει συμβατικά και smd για μικρό μέγεθος.



 Συνωνόματε !!!! είσαι θεός !!!!
αυτό ήθελα το sch να μπορέσω να αλλάξω κάποια πραγματάκια που τα έχω ήδη !
ας πούμε ρελέ κλπ !
επίσης ήθελα να το σπάσω σε δυο πλακέτες , στην μία να είναι η οθόνη και τα κουμπάκια για να μπούνε στην πρόσοψη του κουτιού, να κάνω τυπωμένο να έχει και φωτισμό στην οθόνη  , και να συνδέονται με IDC με την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα !

ευχαριστώ τα μέγιστα , επιστρέφω λίαν συντόμος και με την δικιά μου εκδοχή και με ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή !

----------


## navar

> Δες και το δικό μου αν σου κάνει. Έχει συμβατικά και smd για μικρό μέγεθος.



 Συννονόματε χρόνια πολλα!
η λίστα υλικών και τα υλικά είναι ίδια με του θάνου ?
πχ η δικιά σου R9 είναι ίδια με την R9 του θάνου ?

----------


## kx5

Όχι δεν είναι. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βάλει τιμές στο σχέδιο, αλλά με λίγη προσοχή μπορείς να βγάλεις τις αντιστοιχίες.
Επίσης έχω κάνει μικρές αλλαγές στο διαιρέτη τάσης και το φωτισμό οθόνης.

----------


## navar

> Όχι δεν είναι. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βάλει τιμές στο σχέδιο, αλλά με λίγη προσοχή μπορείς να βγάλεις τις αντιστοιχίες.
> Επίσης έχω κάνει μικρές αλλαγές στο διαιρέτη τάσης και το φωτισμό οθόνης.



 κοίτα μία ξανά το κύκλωμα !
το έκανα έλεγχο και έχει πολλές ασύνδετες γραμμές 
βασικα στο τυπωμένο και με το μάτι φαίνεται οτι ασ πούμε 3 αντιστάσεις κάτω απο το ρελέ είναι στον αέρα !
είναι λογικό ????

----------


## herctrap

πατα το ratsnest

στο σχηματικο ομως το out ενος regulator ειναι ασυνδετο

----------


## kx5

> κοίτα μία ξανά το κύκλωμα !
> το έκανα έλεγχο και έχει πολλές ασύνδετες γραμμές 
> βασικα στο τυπωμένο και με το μάτι φαίνεται οτι ασ πούμε 3 αντιστάσεις κάτω απο το ρελέ είναι στον αέρα !
> είναι λογικό ????



Δεν είναι ασύνδετες! Συγνώμη ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.
Επειδή ο διακόπτης S1 και το LD1117 έχουν διαφορετικό footprint στο eagle σε σχέση με τα εξαρτήματα που διαθέτω, έχω σχεδιάσει τους διαδρόμους χειροκίνητα. Αν δεις και στο σχέδιο έχω κόψει επίτηδες κάποιες συνδέσεις.
Η πλακέτα όπως την έχω είναι σωστή.

Κάτω από το ρελέ έχει τους δύο πυκνωτές 1nF, τη δίοδο του ρελέ και δεν είναι ασύνδετα.

----------


## paul333

η κατασκευη δουλευει σωστα? εμενα στον ταλαντωντη παρουσιαζει ασταθεια μεταβαλεται συνεχεια

οι δυο πυκνωτες 1nf στο ρωσικο forum τον εναν το εχουν 680pf silver mika και τον αλλον 1nf styroflex και το πηνιο ειναι 68μΗ

ποιο ειναι το σωστο?

----------


## beethoven

Μάι ερώτηση είναι όλο το κύκλωμα λάθος επειδή εγω το κατασκεύασα χωρίς δυστηχός να διαβάσω την τελευταία σελιδα που αναφερει για αρκετα λάθη και το κατάλαβα οταν πλέον ηταν αργά

----------


## kx5

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το κατασκεύασα και το πάλεψα μια βδομάδα - με διαφορετική πλακέτα από αυτή που ανέβασα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.
Δυστυχώς δε μου δούλεψε σωστά. Οι μετρήσεις είχαν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις.
Ο πυκνωτής 1nF που βάζει το ρελέ παράλληλα με την είσοδο μπορεί να αλλάξει τιμή η οποία επιλέγεται από το μενού των ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## manolena

Εξαιρετικό!!! Μπράβο για τη σχεδίαση και το συμμάζεμα σε ένα φορητό, πολύ εξυπηρετικό οργανάκι! Μπράβο και πάλι!

----------


## paul333

ρε φιλε πας καλα λες εξαιρετικο για κατι που δεν δουλευει σωστα!!

ολα τα εξαρτηματα ειναι λαθος. Πχ 1117-3.3v δεν χρειαζεται βαλτε μια zener 3,3v.

----------


## manolena

> ρε φιλε πας καλα λες εξαιρετικο για κατι που δεν δουλευει σωστα!!
> 
> ολα τα εξαρτηματα ειναι λαθος. Πχ 1117-3.3v δεν χρειαζεται βαλτε μια zener 3,3v.



Να ξέρεις κάτι: όταν κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο, είναι σίγουρο οτι θα σπάσεις τα μούτρα σου μέχρι να το κάνεις να δουλέψει σωστά και όπως το σκέφτηκες. Και επειδή πάω καλά και έχω πάθει πολλές φορές τα ίδια, έμαθα να δίνω κουράγιο στούς άλλους να προχωρήσουν για να γίνονται καλύτεροι. Για αυτό είναι εξαιρετική η προσπάθεια, όχι γιατί ίσως θα δούλευε.-

----------


## paul333

εγω ενα ξερω ο ρωσος που εχει φτιαξει το κωδικα δεν τον δινει public μονο το εκμεταλευται για εμπορικο σκοπο.

παμε στα υλικα.

ο c1 παει πακετο με το πηνιο

100μΗ-1nf silver mica με ανοχη 1%
82μΗ-820pf silver mica με ανοχη 1%
68μΗ-680pf silver mica με ανοχη 1%

παιζει ρολο να ειναι μικα γιατι ειναι σταθερο στης μεταβολες της θερμοκρασιας, οποιο και να διαλεξεται απο τα τρια σωστο ειναι.

ο πυκνωτης C-ccal πολυστυρενιου η αλλιως sturoflex 1nf με ανοχη 1%.

ο πυκνωτης c3 10μF τα βολτ κανει και 10v ειναι κεραμικος χωρις πολικοτητα X7R η αλλιως MLCC.

ρελε και τραντζιστορ δεν χρειαζονται βαζουμε ενα mosfet.

με αυτες της αλλαγες ειναι σταθερο αλλα και παλι μετα απο δυο τρεις μετρησης θελει calibration.

οοps sorry το πιο σημαντικο μετα της δεκα μετρησης το πετας απο το παραθυρο της πολυκατοικιας

και φτιαχνεις μια αλλη κατασκευη με λιγα λογια μην πετατε τα λεφτα σας.

----------


## Thanos10

Να σε ρωτησω κατι το εχει φιαξει και δουλευει οπως λες? η δεν εχεις  καταλαβει πως δουλευει για να λες κατι θα πρεπει να εχεις αποδειξεις το  οργανο ειναι μια χαρα οσο για το calibration και αυτο δεν εχεις  καταλαβει πως δουλευει.
Δεν ειμαι ο δημιουργος της κατασκευης, αλλα το εχω φιαξει,δεν ξερω αν καταφερες τελικα,αλλα αν δεις και στο ρωσσικο το φορουμ το εχουν φιαξει αρκετοι αν εχεις καποιο προβλημα μπορεις να ρωτησεις αλλα να λες κατι χωρις να το εχεις κατασκευαση.
Βεβαια εμενα λιγο με απασχολει διοτι δεν κανο εμποριο.

----------


## paul333

την κατασκευη την εφτιαξα με δυο διαφορετικες πλακετες δοκιμασα καμια
δεν δουλεψε σωστα.

εδω εχω το pcb και με smd to εφτιαξα αλλα και με συμβατικα εξαρτηματα
το μΕ το εχω σε dip.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ffunbbaeg9br7u5

εδω ειναι το θεμα στο menu oscillator


μεταβαλεται συνεχεια αλλες φορες μηδενιζει μονο του με συνεπεια ολες οι μετρησης να ειναι λαθος.

εχω μια υποψια οτι μπορει και να φταιει ο διακοπτης τα υλικα μπορει να εχω κανει και λαθος δεν ειμαι και αλανθαστος.

αμα μεταφρασεις εδω θα δεις οτι πολλοι δεν τα εχουν καταφερει. 
http://vrtp.ru/index.php?showtopic=15087&st=1000

----------


## paul333

μηπως θα μπορουσες να βαλεις τη συνδεσμολογια του διακοπτη καμια φωτο της διακοπτη χρησιμοπεισες

για μενα θα ηταν μεγαλη βοηθεια αν μπορεις σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι μπορω θα σου ανεβασω τα σχετικα.

----------

paul333 (11-04-11)

----------


## astanapane

να ρωτησω εγω κατι τωρα ο ασχετος?

πως μπορει να χωρεσει ενα αρχειο 90Κ στον επεξεργαστη? Συγνωμη και για την ερωτηση.

----------


## paul333

> να ρωτησω εγω κατι τωρα ο ασχετος?
> 
> πως μπορει να χωρεσει ενα αρχειο 90Κ στον επεξεργαστη? Συγνωμη και για την ερωτηση.



τωρα που το λες! αλλα και παλι προγραμματιζεται κανονικα ο μΕ αλλα εγω την 

παρατησα την κατασκευη βλεπω οτι δεν υπαρχει βοηθεια ακομα περιμενω.

----------


## aris285

Μια ερωτηση η αντησταση pullup R12 στο σχεδιο παει στο πιν 25 ενω ο θανος την εχει στο πιν 26 πιο ειναι το σωστο?

----------


## paul333

> Μια ερωτηση η αντησταση pullup R12 στο σχεδιο παει στο πιν 25 ενω ο θανος την εχει στο πιν 26 πιο ειναι το σωστο?



Αυτη που παει στα button 1κ δεν χρειαζεται.

----------


## jskalitexnis

το πηνιο απο πωσες σπειρες αποτελιται?κ ο κρυσταλος ειναι 40,000mhz?

----------

